# nudging/pushing new pup



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

Carrera keeps nudging,pushing down with her nose on our new chi. She did it for a good 10 minutes then we stopped her when she started really pushing hard,enough to make him fall over. He really small, 9 oz. and carrera is about 6 lbs. so I dont want her to hurt him by doing this. She is sniffing while doing it to him as well, anyone know why she keeps nudging him so hard?


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

i have no idea why shes doing that? i hope someone can give you some insight on the issue....eeek i wonder why, maybe shes trying to play?


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

dominance? I am the boss. or maybe 'hey, look, I can knock him over'


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Awwww we need to see pics  And a name 

Maybe she just needs time to adjust to there being another dog and maybe shes just curious


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

heres a video, it may be a dominance thing, carrera always has to be the dominant one with any animal she meets


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think she is playful but also being very dominant. Especially when she uses her hip to knock him down and push him. Her tail is really UP and her posture is really assertive. I think she is just trying to show him who's the BOSS at her house!!  

I would reassure her and give her LOTS of cuddle time. Don't ignore the puppy, of course, but spend lots of time and give treats and praise to Carrera to reassure her of her place in her pack. I know I would want to hold and love on that puppy like crazy!! But try to refrain for awhile and give lots of attention to Carrera so she doesn't resent him.

Brodysmom


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Dazy is doing the same thing with Lulu...she even gets on her back and does the mounting thing! She herds her around and grabs her on the neck area..not hurting her but it annoys the puppy sometimes. What I do is I keep the puppy in her big round playpen when I am busy doing chores or unable to supervise. I let her out at least 4 or 5 times a day so they can still run and play and get to know eachother. When Dazy gets too pushy with the baby I then correct her for being so bossy and then I put the baby back into her playpen. Lulu's playpen is large so she has lots of room to play herself. So until she gets a little bigger and stronger and better potty trained this seems to work out very well.
I have also noticed that if I sometimes put Dazy in the playpen with Lulu she seems calmer and does not want to jump all over her so much. I'm thinking maybe because she senses that this is Lulu's terrritory?
With time the newness will wear off and their size will also catch up... but with your new baby being so small you just have to be careful. And yes...give Carrera lots of attention....Dazy and I have our special together times and when the baby is napping I always take that time to cuddle with Dazy


----------

